# Van den Heuvel k9?



## moorebaseball (Jan 3, 2014)

I have spoken with Dari about purchasing a puppy, and I was curious if anyone on the forum has any experience with her dogs?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

WD came form these lines. Couldn't have asked for a better dog.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

One of the most knowledgeable dog breeders i've ever known. I have a couple of her dogs. Couldn't ask for any better!


----------



## VCViking (Jan 7, 2014)

Does anyone know if the are the same ones that used to be in CT by the NY border?


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

It was sold and relocated to New York, but it's now back in Dari's capable hands in Oregon.


----------



## Rosco810 (Sep 16, 2003)

I recommend them. I have Vendetta van den Heuvel (Angsbacken Rosso x Alma Modra Strela) who is almost 21 months. I am doing IPO with her as well as AKC obedience and rally. Dari is great about picking out a great match depending on what you want. I needed a solid tempered dog to live with my baby in the house as well as a competitive dog with aggression for IPO. I got the perfect dog. 

My friend has Varen van den Heuvel (Orry x Ulrike). He is a solid tempered IPO3 dog that is a confident go anywhere, do anything dog. He has good aggression also. He was also in the movie Orion that will be coming out sometime. He went into dark scary abandoned warehouses like a relaxed pro. 

There are also a number of other van den heuvel dogs in my area that people are very happy with what Dari picked for them. I recommend the kennel from what I've seen and the dog I have


----------



## VCViking (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks Steve and Roscoe. I just put a deposit down for one of Van Den Heuvel's puppies from Varen. They came highly recommended by people here and by my Sgt. Spoke with Dari and she is great!


----------



## moorebaseball (Jan 3, 2014)

I am putting a deposit down tomorrow for one of her Drago Equidius breedings. The three females that are bred are Bomba, Fuxie, and Xanta. Dari says they are all great! Does anyone have any experience with any of these females?


----------



## Rosco810 (Sep 16, 2003)

I know of two females from the Fuxie/Hank breeding. Both people are very happy with their dogs, and they both have high aggression. One person is a friend that wanted a pet with natural aggression. She is great with her family but isn't interested in anyone else. The other dog is a friend of a friends, so I don't know it directly. She is higher drive, and has a similar temperament. 

I haven't seen puppies out of the other dogs


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Hank won the WUSV but I know trainers who were more impressed with a video of Fuxie working!


----------



## tropicalsun (Jun 7, 2011)

another vote for Dari! I bought my pup from her (one of Varen's litter with Sami Gymor) and the entire experience with Dari was very positive.


----------



## moorebaseball (Jan 3, 2014)

Fuxie's videos are amazing!!! What an amazing female!!! Bomba and Xanta have excellent pedigrees as well. I wonder which female will match up best with Drago? What are your opinions?


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm sure Dari would be the best person to ask depending on what you want to do with your dog!


----------

